# Deaths w/ Perfect Parameters



## bejeezis (Aug 5, 2021)

Howdy,

I have a BioCube 32 tank that's been operational for about 1.5 years. Parameters are as follows and remain extremely steady. 20-30% water changes every week. Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates tested daily, everything else tested weekly, electric thermometer in tank.

PH - 7.3-7.5
KH - 8
GH - 10
Temp 76-76.5 F
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0
TDS - ~400
Constant CO2 Injection (thus PH variance, day/night)
Heavy aeration
Well planted
Excellent water cycle per minute due to an upgraded water pump (SICCE Syncra 358gph)
Medium-low current flow due to a long intake filter over pump outlet.

Livestock:

5 Blue Dream Shrimp
3 Endler Live Bearer
1 Fancy Guppy
2 Whiptail Catfish
1 Peacock Gudgeon
1 Dragonscale Betta
2 Taiwanese Micro Goby
4 Kuhli Loaches
2 Trapdoor Snails

Plants:

1 Tiger Lotus
1 Water Sprite
1 Ludwigia Ovalis
1 Amazon Sword
1 Pink Flamingo Crypt
1 Corkscrew Val
1 Scarlet Temple
Java Moss
Carpet of Dwarf Hairgrass

So I used to have 3 more shrimp, 3 more endlers, another peacock gudgeon and another guppy. I know this is a lot of livestock for a 30 gal but I added more than enough filtration, filling most of the back panel reservoirs with biomax. I added fish slowly after plants had established and all nitrification parameters read zero, roughly 3 months after startup. My full community was fine for about 9-10 months, everyone getting along peacefully even after adding the male betta about 2 months ago. Just before adding the beta, a guppy isolated and died. I was a little confused as he showed no signs of any disease I know of (dropsy, ich, fin rot etc) but I chocked it up to bad luck. A week or so later, an endler isolated and died. A week later, I found a fully intact dead shrimp. Then my male gudgeon started getting lethargic and a couple days later was found dead. At this point I dosed the tank with melafix and 3 tablespoons of seasalt and waited 3 days before performing a water change. During this time I spent most waking hours watching my fish, looking for signs of aggression from the betta, ich flicking, etc. Everyone was lively and adventurous with absolutely no hostility or signs of illness that I could see. Still, over the following month or so, the others died in exactly the same way. Its been about a week since my last death and I am at my wits end.

What am I missing?


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Did you do a water change?


----------



## bejeezis (Aug 5, 2021)

FishTankExpert said:


> Did you do a water change?


I perform a water change every weekend, roughly 20-30%. I performed 2 water changes in 1 week after medication. Last week I dosed with melafix and salt again, mild doses, water change at regular intervals with a replenish dose of meds and have had no losses so far. Everyone is healthy and active. Even if the issue is resolved, I would love to know what could have been the culprit. The tank is in the bathroom and I wonder if the constant action of a 1-bathroom, 5 tenant house plus the addition of a slightly territorial tank mate (beta), and slight over crowding could have pushed the stress levels a little too far?


----------



## dacooley (May 20, 2010)

FishTankExpert said:


> Did you do a water change?


test for chlorine. The utility companies every so often double and even triple the amount of chlorine they use to kill the "slime" that builds up in the pipes during normal treatment with Chloramine.


----------



## Jda (Nov 16, 2021)

dacooley said:


> test for chlorine. The utility companies every so often double and even triple the amount of chlorine they use to kill the "slime" that builds up in the pipes during normal treatment with Chloramine.


I use the old timer method and let my city water age three weeks to a month in 4 gallon jugs. Chlorine and ammoniates should evaporate. However maybe pipes have leached lead in the water. There also could be an internal parasite that got introduced and replicated in the snails. You have a lot going on in this tank with the driftwood and plants and other living things. If you are adventurous and have a microscope you may want to slice open your dead fish and make a slide to examine.


----------



## ydesun (6 mo ago)

bejeezis said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have a BioCube 32 tank that's been operational for about 1.5 years. Parameters are as follows and remain extremely steady. 20-30% water changes every week. Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates tested daily, everything else tested weekly, electric thermometer in tank.
> snaptube vidmate
> ...


hi guys like here in this video you can check some stufs ,


----------

